# Trailer first



## Stan the man (Jul 21, 2017)

Big Hello to the forum,.. I have this old boat that I've been holding on to for years,.. Every year I say this is it.. This is the year that I get it together and in the water.. Well,.. this is the year!! I hope.. 
So I wanted to start by getting the trailer ready first.. Its an old Moody thats seen better days.. It is going to need blasting.. Any thoughts on powder coating?? 


Stan


----------



## Stumpalump (Jul 21, 2017)

Wire brush it and brush paint it with a quart of rustoleum rusty metal primer. Slap on 3 coats of rustoleum black. Give it time to dry between coats. Blasting and powder coat, why?


----------



## LDUBS (Jul 21, 2017)

Stumpalump said:


> Wire brush it and brush paint it with a quart of rustoleum rusty metal primer. Slap on 3 coats of rustoleum black. Give it time to dry between coats. Blasting and powder coat, why?



x2. Put savings into any hardware, suspension, & elect parts that need updating/replacing.


----------



## GTS225 (Jul 21, 2017)

You might even want to investigate some of the implement paints from Tractor Supply.

Roger


----------



## Stan the man (Jul 22, 2017)

OK,.. Lesson learned..


----------



## doc1976 (Jul 31, 2017)

watch out for those TS quarts of paint, the one by me either doesnt sell much or something cause every quart of black on the shelf was solid as a rock!


----------



## LDUBS (Aug 1, 2017)

doc1976 said:


> watch out for those TS quarts of paint, the one by me either doesnt sell much or something cause every quart of black on the shelf was solid as a rock!



That is so they can sell them for more as anchors! :LOL2:


----------



## RaisedByWolves (Oct 8, 2017)

Im planning on wire brushing mine and using that new rubber peel off paint.


https://www.rustoleum.com/product-catalog/consumer-brands/peel-coat/peel-coat

Should also make the trailer somewhat non slip.


----------



## Stan the man (Oct 9, 2017)

Mine is beyond wire brushing.. When and if I get to it,.. the plan is to strip it down, and put the small parts in my blasting cabinet.. the larger parts (frame rails) will be taken to a commercial blaster.. At that point I will probably just put a good coat of primer and paint on it..


----------

